# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Bán collet NBC mới chưa sử dụng.

## saudau

Không xài nên bán bớt 16 cái collet NBC như hình.
Giá 1tr (Tặng kèm 3 cái collet ko biết loại gì - 3 cái trong hộp, bên phải hàng trên cùng).
Giá bán ko bao gồm ship nha.





Thanks các bác ủng hộ!

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em đang ki nhe  :Big Grin: 
Bác đo giúp em collet NBC 16 thì em lây nhé

----------


## saudau

Là NBC 10 bác ơi. Bác Zoom cái hình 1 lên sẽ thấy rõ đó bác.

----------


## saudau

Bộ Collet đang có gạch ợ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mấy cái nào mà lạ lạ để mình nhe. Vì mình cũng có đồ lạ . Đem về hên xui

----------


## saudau

Hàng đã bán. 
Thanks các bác đã ủng hộ!

----------


## hung1706

hehe hàng đã về tay em...quá ổn, quá ok. Thanks bác Sầu đau đã tài trợ chương trình này.
Khít như cậu với mợ luôn hehe

----------


## saudau

Vậy là có lầu son gác tía cho bọn nhỏ rồi. Chứ ở với mình tụi nó ở chuồng heo ko ah. hihi

----------


## saudau

Hàng bán xong. Mình đóng topic này tại đây nhé.

----------


## saudau

Hàng bán xong. Mình đóng topic này tại đây nhé.

----------

